
Elon Musk leads 116 experts calling for outright ban on killer robots - lukaa
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/aug/20/elon-musk-killer-robots-experts-outright-ban-lethal-autonomous-weapons-war
======
gehwartzen
I'm afraid history has shown that once the cat is out of the bag someone will
use it and other countries will follow suit. And the cats already out of the
bag because the technology that allows autonomous cars, civil/industrial
robots, drones, and face recognition programs to work just need to be combined
and modified to make "killer robots".

------
sand500
Would this include remote operated stuff like the predator drones?

~~~
jpalomaki
Current drones were humans are involved in making decisions are not included:

"Autonomous weapons select and engage targets without human intervention. They
might include, for example, armed quadcopters that can search for and
eliminate people meeting certain pre-defined criteria, but do not include
cruise missiles or remotely piloted drones for which humans make all targeting
decisions." [1]

[1] [https://futureoflife.org/open-letter-autonomous-
weapons/](https://futureoflife.org/open-letter-autonomous-weapons/)

------
tim333
An argument against would be that something like a killer drone with face
recognition could take out terrorist leaders with less collateral damage than
the usual bombs / missiles.

~~~
ncr100
Ethically a human should do it to another human.

~~~
CamelCaseName
How is that ethical? You are now harming two people, one by mental trauma who
is presumably innocent, to reach the same goal you could have reached by
sending in a UAV.

------
solotronics
WW3 is going to be a real bitch.

